# finding a job... recruitment companies



## Tasneem-saleh (May 27, 2008)

*desperately need advise please ..finding a job... recruitment companies*

I am a south african desperately seeking employment in canada .. my work visa should be approed by the 1st week of june and i am there after planning to make a trip to canada to try to find a job ..I have been applying online however with not much luck.. can anyone recommend a few good recruitment companies i could contact that would be able to assist me ...i have an MBA and 10 years experience in sales at mulitnational IT companies. I have been applying on workopolis primary and direct applications to companies again with not much luck and have therefore decided to make a trip to canada to try to find a job. where do i begin which recruitment agencies are effective..any advice ...help will be appreciated . many thanks

In addition please could someone advise where i could find decent /budgetted safe accomodation. which area are stay away zones etc.


----------

